# The Ultimate Vinyl Cutter Review



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm trying to put together an outline for the ultimate vinyl cutter review. What do you think should be included?

Things come to mind like - 
Motor Type
Speed Range
Downforce Range
Cutting Width Range
Acceptable Media Widths
Software included

What else should be on this list that you would like to know when evaluating a vinyl cutter purchase?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

contouring feature, warranty, tech support are a few things that come to mind.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

price, print/engrave option, stand avail....


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratings for degree of difficulty of initial cutter set up, Compatibility with Windows 7, Vista and if it has a Mac option.

Number and type of com ports available on cutter.

Ratings for ease of use of control panel and # of options available.
Are just a few that come to mind.

Edit; Oh yeah, it would be great if there was a way to rate the cutter for tracking error.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Be sure to include Graphtec and Summa. They set the standard in plotters.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Support, Warranty, Tracking, ratings on the cutting software whether it's ease of use or difficulty, and is it made in China or America.


----------



## Monte Carlo (Jul 11, 2006)

How well does it cut small text and logo's.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The types of media it can cut, including sand blast material and the stuff to make rhinestone templates and chipboard, etc. The whole deal. What it can cut and handle with ease. Wood? (LOL, can it handle Ironall Dark? lol)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Compatibility with CorelDraw X5.


----------



## Mollygrubber (Dec 14, 2007)

Grounding and shielding?

Feed Method

Cost


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

These are all great suggestions! 

Out of all of this, what do you feel is the main factor in deciding on a vinyl cutter?

Price, tech support, ease of use, etc....

For example an inexpensive cutter could have a terrible manual, be hard to install the driver for, but be great once it's set up.....


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Most of the people that purchase their first cutter know nothing about it. From what posts i've seen here, they are more into the cost than anything. A survey of first time cutter buyers and their inpression and experence with their cutter would be a lot of help with other first time buyers.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Nick Horvath said:


> These are all great suggestions!
> 
> Out of all of this, what do you feel is the main factor in deciding on a vinyl cutter?
> 
> ...



Price,tech support,warranty, ease of use on the cutting software.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

How about consumables. 
Are the blades more expensive, is there more parts to replace. Cost of repairs if any are needed. I guess can go under warranty of durability?

In mm or inches, I know the Roland can be adjusted for both.

Additional functions such as overcut for small lettering.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd be interested in a head to head "Real-life" speed review. By this I mean, come up with a couple of files, maybe a standard name and number jersey back, and a more complicated piece of artwork. Using the same vector files and vinyl, get an actual time to cut the designs. 

One thing I learned from using all sorts of machine tools in different industries, is that the speeds in the brouchers are usually full blast straight line speeds under no cutting load...which has very little to do with the real world of actually making something. This type of test will take into account decelerating/accelerating around corners and give a much better feel for how fast each machine is in production with respect to each other.

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Mollygrubber (Dec 14, 2007)

Cost
Software
Tech Support
Warranty
Type of motors

Actual cut samples shown in fine detail would be nice.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> These are all great suggestions!
> 
> Out of all of this, what do you feel is the main factor in deciding on a vinyl cutter?


I think that depends on if you are a first time buyer on a budget, or if you are upgrading to a better cutter to increase production.
First time buyer goal is probably value.
Someone that is upgrading probably more quality of machine and/or software.
Maybe unrelated but, I would like to see a comparison of cutting/designing software also (not just cut plug in programs). Seems like everyone likes whatever they learned to use first. An unbiased opinion on ease of use and applications it can be used for.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> Maybe unrelated but, I would like to see a comparison of cutting/designing software also (not just cut plug in programs). Seems like everyone likes whatever they learned to use first. An unbiased opinion on ease of use and applications it can be used for.


This is a great idea for another review. You are right that people end up liking/getting used to whatever they are exposed to at the beginning as long as the software is decent.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

You want speed? You guys should see when I do some of my bigger stuff and crank my FC8000 up to 75. And it don't miss a beat.


----------



## Jabbamp (Jan 1, 2012)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I'm trying to put together an outline for the ultimate vinyl cutter review. What do you think should be included?
> 
> Things come to mind like -
> Motor Type
> ...



I am wondering, did you ever do your review? Do you upkeep it? Any chance you could give the link to it so we can look at it please?


----------

